# General Liability Insurance



## Esoteric (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey guys I am not sure where to post this, but after doing my first install I am looking to get general liability insurance. Anyone know a good agent that won't rip off a very small company?

Mike


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 8, 2009)

I would start at ESTA-Member Benefits.


----------

